# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Alarm clock bud

## sophiearcher

Could someone please help me? I'm using an iPhone 5 and have the alarm clock bud, but I can't figure out how to set it so it stops going off after ten seconds. 

Thank you,

Sophie

----------


## gab

I found this:





> You can setup one of our inbuilt sounds as alarm or even use your favorite songs from your ipod to play as alarms. There's an auto-snooze option, so your alarm auto-snoozes after a set period of time if you are feeling too lazy or are far away from the iPhone. You can shake your phone to either turn off the alarm, snooze alarm or toggle on/off the flashlight; all of this configurable per your convenience!



*Moved to Tech Talk

----------


## sophiearcher

Thank you so much, Gab! I got it working and it's exactly what I was looking for.

Sophie

----------

